# how to get aircraft maintenance engineering licensing?



## بهاء الدين حسن دفع (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​انا مهندس صيانة طائرات Anc ارغب فى الحصول على معلومات عن رخصة هندسة الطيران 
فى بريطانيا او ماليزيا أو رخصة هندسة الطيران في امريكا وكندا Faa .
أرجوا منكم افادتي فى هذا الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر. 

وعليكم السلام ورحة الله​


----------



## شفق الصباح (3 يناير 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....وبه نستعين *​*فيما يلى شرح عن تراخيص هندسة الطائرات ......وهى باللغه الانجليزيه ولقد نقلتها لكم من موقع جامعة قطر لعلوم الطيران وعلى الرابط*​*http://www.qac.edu.qa/engg/engg-lc.htm*​

*امل ان تعم الفائده ويستفاد ممفيها من معلومات جيده .....وخاصه عن انواع التراخيص *​*Category A Line Maintenance Certifying Mechanic*


*Category B1 Line Maintenance Certifying Technician – Mechanical*​


*Category B2 Line Maintenance Certifying Technician – Avionic*


*Category C Base Maintenance Certifying Engineer*​

وفيما يلى النص الكامل​*Licensing for Aircraft Maintenance*
Virtually all countries of the world belong to the International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO), a part of the United Nations. Each ICAO member state must licence those people who will certify civil aircraft which are registered in the country concerned. Since ICAO lays down standards for licensed technicians, in a document called ICAO Annex 1, most countries develop a licensing system which complies with this standard. Some countries, for example the USA and those that follow the American system, do not issue licences which comply with ICAO Annex 1. Some countries do not have the expertise and/or resources to develop their own licensing system and so validate licences issued by other states.
Each ICAO member state has a National Aviation Authority (NAA) which is set up by an enabling law of the state concerned. The law allows the NAA to make and enforce regulations. In the USA the NAA is called the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), in the UK 
it is known as the Civil Aviation Authority as it is in Qatar.

In some countries the term Directorate or Directorate General of (Civil) Aviation is used and this authority is often also responsibly for meteorology in the country concerned. So we have acronyms such as DCAM, DGCA, DGCAM, etc. Each NAA is responsible for licensing policy and administration in its own state.
The European NAAs have joined together as the Joint Aviation Authorities (JAA). This organisation has no basis in law and acts somewhat like a “club” which has as its members the NAAs of the European states. Like any club it has rules and these take the form of Joint Aviation Requirements (JARs). Note these are not regulations but are adopted by each NAA and so become, in effect, regulations for the country concerned. In the near future a European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) will replace the JAA and this new body will be able to make regulations for all states signed up to the new body. The aim of the JAA/EASA is to standardise regulations throughout Europe. There is also an ambition to harmonise regulations with the FAA but in maintenance licensing this has a long way to go. 

The JAA system has produced three important JARs relating to aircraft maintenance. They are:
JAR 66 Maintenance Certifying Personnel
JAR 145 Aircraft Maintenance Organisations
JAR 147 Maintenance Training Organisations
The JAR 66 licence complies with ICAO Annex 1. 
The Qatar Civil Aviation Authority has adopted JARs and hence has its own 
QCAR 66, QCAR 145 and QCAR 147. These regulations (not requirements) are identical in standard to the equivalent JARs although QCAR 66 is broader in scope and applies to maintenance of all aircraft unlike JAR 66 which is restricted to aircraft over 5700 kg weight.
To hold a QCAR 66 (or JAR 66) basic licence an applicant must pass a series of QCAR 66 Modular Examinations. 

It is possible to self study and take these examinations over a period of time in which case five years documented and attested aircraft maintenance experience is required and all modular examinations must be passed within a five year period. Alternatively, you can attend a school approved under QCAR 147 and, if successful and issued with a Certificate of Recognition, need only show two years aircraft maintenance experience. Qatar Aeronautical College is the only school approved under QCAR 147 at this time.
Existing licenced engineers can be issued with a QCAR 66 licence without passing all required examinations since account is taken of their previous qualifications. All such engineers must pass an examination in Human factors and Legislation after which they can be issued with a QCAR 66 licence which gives them the same privileges as their existing licence. Anyone who does not enjoy full privileges under QCAR 66 can extend them by passing appropriate further examinations.

Basic licences are available in a number of categories and sub-categories. We have:
*Category A* Line Maintenance Certifying Mechanic

*Category B1* Line Maintenance Certifying Technician – Mechanical

*Category B2* Line Maintenance Certifying Technician – Avionic

*Category C* Base Maintenance Certifying Engineer



Categories A and B have sub-categories 
A1 and B1.1 Aeroplanes Turbine


A2 and B1.2 Aeroplanes Piston

A3 and B1.3 Helicopters Turbine

A4 and B1.4 Helicopters Piston


In order to certify and release to service an aircraft after maintenance work personnel must hold:
*1)* A basic licence in the appropriate category
*2)* Type or task training as appropriate
*3)* An authorisation from the QCAR 145 approved organisation maintaining the aircraft.
Without the basic licence it will not be possible to hold certifying privileges. It follows that, for a worthwhile and rewarding career in aircraft maintenance engineering a basic licence is essential. It is the aim of Qatar Aeronautical College to offer an opportunity to take the first step in becoming a professional.
It should also be noted that military personnel must also have the same knowledge and skills base as a civil certifying personnel. It follows that licence courses are also suitable for maintenance personnel serving in armed forces​


----------



## virtualknight (9 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------

